# nslookup: command not found

## Skywacker

egads, I have a DNS problem and need to troubleshoot and there is no nslookup command. emerge -s nslookup came up empty. Idea's?

-Sky

----------

## Ferdy

bind-tools

Cheers,

Ferdy

----------

## Skywacker

thanks for quick reply.

Sky

----------

